# 5 min a day bread with garlic



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

I made a batch of the Artisan 5 min. a day bread. I added roasted garlic and Italian seasonings to the water before adding the flour.  I used bread flour, I prefer the texture of bread flour than all purpose.  Heavenly for garlic lovers.  The house smells of roasted garlic  but who cares? I like it ! I can hardly wait til it is time to bake the bread and taste it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2008)

You mean a house smelling of roasted garlic is a bad thing?  I think it's heavenly!!!

Have a missed this recipe somewhere (Artisan 5 min. a day bread)?  Can you point me to it?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You mean a house smelling of roasted garlic is a bad thing? I think it's heavenly!!!
> 
> Have a missed this recipe somewhere (Artisan 5 min. a day bread)? Can you point me to it?


I have the book  Hubby does not care for garlic smelling house.  
I just used the regular 5 min a day recipe and added what I wanted . 

Edit added link to Artisan 5 min a day bread
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/21/dining/211brex.html?ref=dining

The link has the recipe for the Artisan bread.


----------



## Katie H (May 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You mean a house smelling of roasted garlic is a bad thing?  I think it's heavenly!!!
> 
> Have a missed this recipe somewhere (Artisan 5 min. a day bread)?  Can you point me to it?




I think it's either N.Y. Times bread or something very akin to it.  I found a link here to an article and recipe for it.

I did the N.Y. Times bread earlier this week or late last week and added a whole head of roasted garlic and a lot of chopped fresh rosemary to the water before mixing the dough.  Killer good smell in the house.  Then.....the taste of the bread is divine.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I think it's either N.Y. Times bread or something very akin to it. I found a link here to an article and recipe for it.
> 
> I did the N.Y. Times bread earlier this week or late last week and added a whole head of roasted garlic and a lot of chopped fresh rosemary to the water before mixing the dough. Killer good smell in the house. Then.....the taste of the bread is divine.


 
I will have to try the rosemary next time.  I used the Artisan 5 min a day recipe for mine.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I think it's either N.Y. Times bread or something very akin to it. I found a link here to an article and recipe for it.
> 
> I did the N.Y. Times bread earlier this week or late last week and added a whole head of roasted garlic and a lot of chopped fresh rosemary to the water before mixing the dough. Killer good smell in the house. Then.....the taste of the bread is divine.


 
My link has the Artisan recipe , even tho it says NYTimes, they published the Artisan 5 min a day recipe .


----------



## Barb L. (May 17, 2008)

Sounds awesome, Lady -love roasted garlic - yum, must try this one !


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 17, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Sounds awesome, Lady -love roasted garlic - yum, must try this one !


 Just had two slices  , it was awesome ! I ate it without butter, it had plenty of flavor.


----------

